# Poll



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a pole of our favorite varieties of mice.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Gotta be tri's!

how can you say no to a cutey like this?:








:love :love1


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I like banded mice myself.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of your bandeds? I've been working on mine since I started (in september), have you kept yours long?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I love my Merles!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

tricolored


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Merles are stunning espically blue merles =]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

piebald.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> piebald.


Ditto =]

But then again im a tad bias :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Banded for me if down to personal preference. If we're talking for show, then probably broken (piebald) since there are no decent bandeds about in the UK being shown.


----------

